# New TV show- Castle



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I just started watching this. It's about an author who finds a killer is loose copycatting the murders he writes about. 
There was a cool scene where James Patterson and Stephen J. Cannell guest star as themselves! 
http://abc.go.com/primetime/castle/index?pn=index
How cool is that?!


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't really watch television, but my husband does.  He told me this was coming on the air - it starts Nathan Fillian (I'm sure I spelt that wrong) from one of my favorite shows ever - Firefly.  That makes me interested.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm putting it on the DVR -- it sounded good - and I like Nathan too


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My TiVo picked it up tonight. I'll probably watch it in the next few days.

Mike


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

jennyoh said:


> I don't really watch television, but my husband does. He told me this was coming on the air - it starts Nathan Fillian (I'm sure I spelt that wrong) from one of my favorite shows ever - Firefly. That makes me interested.


I really like him too!


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I watched this tonight and really enjoyed it.  Nathan is really cute and plays his part well against the lady detective.  She kind of reminded me of Julia Roberts.  I am looking forward to seeing more of this show.  While mystery based, I think their relationship will be a major part of the show.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I liked it too.  I'm not sure how they're going to get an entire season out of it, but frankly I'd watch Captain Mal read the phone book.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw a review yesterday that said it was hard to not call this "Murder, He Wrote" I got a chuckle out of that.

Harm and I TiVO'd it while watching Heroes.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I watched it last night and really enjoyed it.  Lots of great humor. 

Lara Amber


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I TiVo'd it. . . . I'll probably get around to watching it by the weekend. . . .

Ann


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

We'll see if Capt. Tightpants* can hold up a whole show on his own... But I'm thinking he can so long as there's a good story 

Who was the woman at the poker table? Was she an author too, or just the dealer?

*Start here, and read a few comics ahead: Home on the Strange


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

searching for it on the internet...hopefully its on Hulu


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

found it on the abc website


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

akjak said:


> We'll see if Capt. Tightpants* can hold up a whole show on his own... But I'm thinking he can so long as there's a good story
> 
> Who was the woman at the poker table? Was she an author too, or just the dealer?
> 
> *Start here, and read a few comics ahead: Home on the Strange


I read on a blog it was Sue Grafton but couldn't confirm that on the ABC site.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I thought she was the dealer??


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I've heard mixed review on this show.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

The story kind of sounds neat. Will look into this.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have it recorded on the DVR. I record shows during the week and watch them with the hubby when he comes home on the weekends. If we both like it, I will keep it as a regular.


----------

